# Termination Without Warning



## TrimoNarix (Sep 25, 2020)

...


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 25, 2020)

Are you seasonal or otherwise within your first 90 days? If yes, it's normal. If no, then those must have been some very offensive jokes.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 25, 2020)

I believe you were warned about the harassment policy during orientation.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 25, 2020)

TrimoNarix said:


> Is it normal to be terminated without any form of prior written warning? I came in to work this morning, l worked about an hour, and was then called in to HR, where they told me that I was being "separated" because of some jokes of mine that caused offense to other team members. Any thoughts welcome. Thank you.


 It's not commonplace to be terminated immediately without warning, but Target is an at-will employer. When another TM, TL, ETL or guest makes a complaint against you, you are at the mercy of your SD and ETL-HR.  Typically, they will call you in to ask your version of the story, but Target is not required to do so.

Sobering reality in this day and age is that it's very dangerous to make jokes in the workplace. Even professional comedians have been self-censoring and complained it's hard to share jokes about everyday life or the odd, strange or weird situations we come across in everyday life which were commonplace ten years ago. 

Managers are now forced to be hard-core about anything which somebody alleges is derogatory against (insert group or class).  This is no joke.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 25, 2020)

Spot saw you on your phone too much while on the clock.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 25, 2020)

I don’t think we are getting the whole story.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 25, 2020)

Weird & Funny Stuff at Target by Trimo Narix
					

.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm thinking they had something on you before this and that's why...


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 26, 2020)

Gotta know your audience   We used to cut loose quite a bit with our original team and it was all in fun.  Know who the thin skinned snowflakes are and avoid them.  One of the reasons I volunteered to do pets, chems, paper and frozen.  I worked better alone or with one or two of my buddies who I trained with.  Slinging a few pallets of cat litter made us better Americans.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 26, 2020)

Harassment is one of the trifecta of offenses that can get someone terminated without warning, theft  and violence are the other two. Of course, if they want to get rid of someone badly enough they will find a way, it just takes a little longer...


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 26, 2020)

Always know your audience.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 27, 2020)

aLwAyS kNoW yOuR aUdIeNcE


----------



## NKG (Sep 27, 2020)

Op deleted their question. Time for the old thread lock.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 27, 2020)

Guess they didn't know the audience here either. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------

